# butane purity



## randolfmantooth (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wonder if anyone can tell me the brand names of the butane with the most purity in it ...thanks I am getting ready to make some honey oil but i want the right stuff first.


----------



## Redeflect (Sep 28, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/12851-honey-oil-made-using-butane.html

Vector 5x (best I've heard of). Always listen to Fdd2blk **


----------



## Redeflect (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally, I use isopropyl... it's already mildly poisonous so they don't intentionally add any methanol or other junk to it. It should be just isopropyl and water.

Also, in order to go blind from Isopropyl you'd need at least a few grams of it (look it up)... Which means unless you intend to smoke at least 50 grams of isohash in one sitting where it's still heavily laden with alcohol, you won't have to worry about it. I figure my iso-hash is maybe 10% alcohol at worst(probably more like 2%) and I only need .1g to get stoned... so .01g of isopropyl.

I don't know about you, but I'd rather smoke 1/1000th of a dangerous amount of isopropyl than take a chance with a lot more dangerous shit in butane. A few hits of iso-hash probably has less isopropyl fumes in it than taking a sniff of the bottle.

Besides, once i have my isohash, I could always add a small amount of 151. Almost every bit of the isopropyl would be replaced with ethanol by the time it dries (maybe an hour later?) and I have no problems with inhaling ethanol... IDK if you can remove w/e impurities remain from butane just by adding ethanol.


----------



## jberry (Sep 30, 2009)

i buy this stuff in a large black can from my head shop.... Its 7x filtered !! they had another cheaper one that was 3 or 4 times filtered.

i'll look at the brand next time im there.... I though it may have been vectors but maybe im wrong.


----------



## Nocturn3 (Oct 1, 2009)

Found this list online:

* Colibri
* Colton
* Cora
* CTC
* Davidoff
* David Ross
* Dunhill
* IMCO
* K2
* King
* Lava
* Lucienne
* London
* Newport
* Sarome
* Silver Match
* Unilight
* Vector
* Win


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 1, 2009)

NEVER USE COLIBRI unless it specifically says absolutely zero impurities. i wasted two ounces of trimmings to get an unusable oil with chunks of nasty plasticy rubber shit that looked absolutely terrible i was afraid to even try it so i had to throw it out. Ronson makes a butane in a silver can that says zero impurities that i have tried and works well. its just a shame all the reserva preada clippings were wasted


----------



## Sjerpsy (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone tried Nibo? Its only triple refined but it was al Wal-Mart had.


----------

